# Hallo aus Bad Mergentheim



## Micha382 (27. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mich kurz vorstellen. 
Meine Name ist Michael, ich bin knapp unter 30 und ich wohne in Bad Mergentheim im schönen Main-Tauber-Kreis. Bin seit Freitag stolzer Besitzer eines Bulls Copperhead 3 in schwarzmatt/weiß. Hab ein neues Spaßgerät gebraucht, da ich vor 4 Wochen meinen Audi TT verkauft habe :-(
Bis jetzt bin ich nur Rennrad gefahren(Focus Culebro) aber ein MTB hat mich jetzt schon länger in den Fingern gejuckt und bei dem Angebot des örtlichen Händlers habe ich mich gegen das Cube LTD entschieden und am Freitag zugeschlagen. Durfte es auch gleich mitnehmen und habe es am Freitag schon schön rausgesaut was mit einem ordentlich schmerzenden Hinterteil quittiert wurde - naja war ja auch die erste Tour des Jahres 
Muss sagen sehr gute Entscheidung und sehr entspanntes Fahren - mal sehen wie oft das Rennrad dieses Jahr wirklich zum Einsatz kommt 

Denke wir werden uns hier noch des öfteren Lesen, spätestens wenn ich dumme Fragen zur Technik habe und die Suche mich nicht zufriedenstellt ;-)

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Lenzman (27. Februar 2012)

Mahlzeit und willkommen im Forum.
Gruß
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha31 (29. Februar 2012)

Welcome im Dschungel 

Gruss aus Franken


----------



## faz99 (6. September 2012)

hallo

suche auch noch jemanden fachkundiges der uns ein paar nette trails ggf. mit ein paar kleinen sprüngen (falls es sowas geben sollte) in der näheren umgebung von mergentheim zeigen oder nennen könnte.

grüße alex


----------



## Micha382 (6. September 2012)

Hallo Alex,

also ich komme aus Bad Mergentheim und hier gibt's echt schöne Trails und davon auch genügend ;-) Sind auch als eine Gruppe von 3-4 Leuten die zusammen fahren.
Wo kommst du denn her? 

Grüße
Michael


----------



## faz99 (7. September 2012)

bin nur zu besuch hier, kannst du mir konkret ein paar nette ecken nennen? vll auch per pn... sind heute ketterberg runter, das war auch gut. gibts mehr davon in der umgebung oder vll irgendwo ein paar kleine präparierte kicker etc?


----------



## Micha382 (7. September 2012)

Was du auf alle Fälle gut fahren kannst ist vom Tierpark runter aber erstmal links an der Bauschuttdeponie vorbei. Da hast auch ein paar ordentliche Hüppel drin sodass du ein wenig  springen kannst.
Wo es auch gut ist ist in Igersheim am Golfplatz vorbei und dann von oben den Wald runter nach Igersheim rein, da kommst du dann hinten an der Schule raus, kann man auch verkehrt herum fahren, macht aber nicht so viel Spaß ;-)
Oder oben auf dem Drillberg kannst du es auch Richtung Dainbach durch den Wald gut laufen lassen oder du folgst vom Drillberg aus dem E8(Main-Donau Wanderweg) da sind auch ein paar nette Trails dabei.
Aber mit Rampen oder Kicker kann ich dir hier nicht dienen.


----------



## faz99 (7. September 2012)

danke für die infos. so langsam finden sich auch ein paar nette trails hier. vll sieht man sich ja mal aufm rad, den e8 haben wir auch schon ein paar mal befahren und für gut befunden.


----------



## Micha382 (7. September 2012)

An welchem Bike erkenne ich dich? ;-)


----------



## faz99 (8. September 2012)

transalp und mein kollege auch n copperhead 3 wie deins.


----------



## Lenzman (9. September 2012)

Doch noch welche die hier über die Hügel jagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## faz99 (9. September 2012)

anscheinend schon, allerdings haben wir jetzt bei unseren touren keine sau gesehen und auch fast keine spuren gefunden. 

foto: hier ists auch echt nich verkehrt... leider sind halt alle trails die wir bis jetzt gefunden haben, recht schnell vorbei. 100 höhenmeter geben wohl nich mehr her...


----------



## Micha382 (9. September 2012)

Ne mehr als 100hm am Stück bekommst du hier nicht zusammen, wobei gestern hatte ich 40km und 760hm hab aber auch niemanden gesehen ;-)


----------



## wolfschus (11. April 2013)

Ein wenig spät:
Leider darf man wegen der 2-Meter-Regel nicht auf dem Main-DOnau-Weg fahren. Wäre bestimmt eine geniale Strecke  
Gruß
Wolf


----------



## faz99 (11. April 2013)

okay. main-donau weg wird beim nächsten mal angetestet  

... mit im gepäck ein zollstock ohne das mittelstück zwischen 50 cm und 2m!


----------



## Deathtime (28. Oktober 2013)

Grüße aus Igersheim 

Habe ein ProEnduro 2Danger daheim stehen, das gerade danach schreit gefahren zu werden 
Suche auch seit etwas längerer zeit ein paar Gute Strecken und Leute mit denen man Gut fahren kann 
Hoffentlich ergibt sich mal was 

Mfg 
Louis


----------



## 4mate (28. Oktober 2013)

Deathtime schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ergibt sich mal was
> 
> Mfg
> Louis


Schaue auch in 'dein' lokales Forum 

Odenwald, Bergstraße und Spessart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 290876 (3. November 2013)

Hallo von einem Neuling hier...

Ich bin Sven und überrascht und erfreut, dass es in der Nachbarschaft ja doch einige Biker gibt...

 @faz99
Darf ich fragen was für ein Transalp du fährst?
Da ich was Neues zum Fahren brauch, spekuliere ich zur Zeit auf ein Summitrider...
Wäre ja der Hammer, wenn hier in der Nähe so eine Spassmaschine anzuschauen wäre...

Viele Grüsse
Sven


----------



## faz99 (3. November 2013)

ja ich hab das summitrider aber in ner älteren version. komme aber nicht aus der gegend, bin nur ab und an mal da. im november kann das aber sicherlich nochmal vorkommen. dann sag ich dir bescheid. kann sonst nur sagen, dass es ein vernünftiges rad ist, zwar nicht das aller günstigste aber soweit gut verarbeitet. den laden an sich würde ich aber nach meinen erfahrungen eher mit ner note 3 tendenz zur 3- bewerten. hatte da ein paar probleme und die waren nur mit viel telefonieren, nerven etc. zu kulanzleistungen zu bewegen.


----------



## Deleted 290876 (3. November 2013)

Wäre super, wenn du dich melden könntest...die Geometrie hat sich ja glaube nicht geändert...nur das mit der "Sollbruchstelle" ist wohl abgeschafft wurden.
Bei deiner Kulanzsache...ging es da um den Rahmen?

Gruß Sven


----------



## faz99 (4. November 2013)

nee ich hatte stress wg kleinerer sachen, gabel, kette gerissen und ein angeblich für 15mm maxle lite verfügbares pit locksystem. aber über den rahmen kann ich bis jetzt nicht meckern. der wird schon deutlich über xc anwendung benutzt und geht. die schwachstelle is jetzt eher der mavic crossride lrs.


----------



## Krischdjan (10. März 2014)

So Servus, bin der neue komm jetzt öfters....


----------



## WooWatts (30. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich bin 13 Jahre und würde mich auch für eine legale Freeride/Downhill-Strecke im umkreis Bad Mergentheim interessieren. Nun Ja, im Grund genommen brauche ich noch mehr gleichgesinnte, sodass wir uns vielleicht gemeinsam  durchsetzen können und Förster usw.... überzeugen.

Schon mal danke im vorraus


----------



## kampf.zwerg (20. November 2014)

ab august 2015 wohne ich in bad mergentheim wegen studium. hab ein enduro und ähnliche ziele wie du. falls das noch aktuell ist  @univega1


----------



## WooWatts (20. November 2014)

Ja, das wäre eigentlich schon noch aktuell


----------



## Micha382 (20. November 2014)

Leider gibt's in Mergentheim meiner Meinung nach nicht genug Gefälle und wenn sind sie nicht lang genug...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## WooWatts (21. November 2014)

Na gut.
wo du Recht hast, hast du recht....
Dann muss man halt kräftig treten.
Allerdings hab ich an Ketterbergwald (Löffelstelzen) und Vogelherd (Igersheim) gedacht.
Da dürfte schon etwas Gefälle kommen, in Beerfelden gibt´s auch nicht viel mehr glaub ich.
Hab halt hauptsächlich an ein paar Kicker gedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## faz99 (23. November 2014)

wollt gerade sagen, ihr habt definitiv mehr als genug gefälle! was sollen denn wir flachlandheinis sagen? hier wird jedem höhenmeter n sprung abgerungen


----------



## Krischdjan (24. November 2014)

Meiner Meinung nach ist das Gefälle nicht das Problem. Es gibt halt außer n paar Wanderwege nix aufregendes...das Gebiet selber hätte schon Potenzial.


----------



## faz99 (24. November 2014)

wenn ich da wohnen würde, dann würd ich von stelzen runter in richtung edelfingen bzw. der straße nach edelfingen im wald was zusammenzimmern. holz lag da soweit ich mich erinner noch genug im wald rum. und auf jedenfall breiter als 2 m bauen


----------



## WooWatts (30. November 2014)

Ok, Danke.
Werd mal schauen und wenn ich was gebaut hab, oder dabei bin, werde ich nochmal bescheid geben.
PS: Hat von euch keiner Bock mit zu bauen?


----------



## Micha382 (30. November 2014)

Wenns zeitlich passt wäre ich dabei


----------



## Micha382 (30. November 2014)

Hab auch schon überlegt mal beim Bürgermeister anzufragen ob man sowas nicht offiziell machen könnte.


----------



## WooWatts (3. Dezember 2014)

Das wäre genial.


----------



## WooWatts (3. Dezember 2014)

...wenn du weitere Infos bekommst, bitte Bescheid geben.


----------



## Krischdjan (4. Dezember 2014)

ja, da bin ich auch mal gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Acme77 (10. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen

Nach langem hab ich in diesem Forum mal wieder vorbei geschaut und mit freude gesehen das sich in MGH was getan hat.

Bezüglich der Anfrage am B-Meister...
Könnt Ihr vergessen. Ich bin in MGH geboren und aufgewachsen. Ich habe mehrere B-Meister kommen und gehen sehen.
Es war ja schon ein wunder das der Rollschuhplatz zum Skateplatz umgebaut wurde. Ok damit die Kids nicht langer an den Schulen und in der Stadt die Treppen kaputt machen.
Aber die genemigung etwas offiziel im Wald zu machen. VERGESST ES.


----------



## Krischdjan (10. April 2015)

Ach unser OB Glatthaar wäre da glaub ganz offen...nur der Stadt/Gemeinderat, denke ich weniger.


----------



## _Axel_ (22. April 2015)

Hey Leute ich wohne seit September 2014 auch in Bad Mergentheim. Jetzt bin ich auf der suche nach einer Bike Truppe mit der ich mal ne Tour machen könnte. Cool fände ich ein paar vorschläge für Singletrails oder Bikeparks in der nähe.
Ich fahre ein 29" Hardtail.
Viele Grüße aus MGH


----------



## kampf.zwerg (23. Mai 2015)

Ich würde mal sagen sowas wie in miltenberg (hab mir die Videos mal angeguckt) kann man sicher auch problemlos in Bad mergentheim bauen. Und ich denk solang man nicht Riesen Sprünge oder übelste Furchen durch den Wald wühlt gibt's da auch kein ärger und sowas ist recht schnell mit Ner harke und nem rechen gemacht


----------



## Krischdjan (24. Mai 2015)

Oh da is aber jemand motiviert  Kannst ja auch in die Facebookgruppe "Mountainbiken Taubertal und Umgebung" kommen.


----------



## kampf.zwerg (24. Mai 2015)

Krischdjan schrieb:


> Oh da is aber jemand motiviert  Kannst ja auch in die Facebookgruppe "Mountainbiken Taubertal und Umgebung" kommen.


Hab kein fratzenbuch 
Ne whatsapp Gruppe wär cool zum organisieren und so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha382 (5. Juni 2015)

Ist der Fahrer eines petrol farbenden Spectrals aus Bad Mergentheim hier auch im Forum?


----------



## Framecrusher (7. März 2016)

Servus, hab da am "Ketterberg" ne coole Strecke entdeckt  die ist auch bei strava angelegt.  Viel spaß euch und fahrt vorsichtig


----------



## Micha382 (7. März 2016)

Wo geht die lang, bzw. in welche Richtung ist die Abfahrt? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## FramecrushR (13. März 2016)

Musste mich neu anmelden, Richtung edelfingen ist das... Viel Spaß beim suchen


----------



## FramecrushR (13. März 2016)

Vlt trifft man sich ja mal bin eig. Öfter oben. Kampf Zwerg gib mal deine Nummer  Micha was hast du für ein Radl?


----------



## Micha382 (14. März 2016)

Das Stück kenn ich, schöne Abfahrt aumen:
Ich fahr ein Strive und du?


----------



## FramecrushR (14. März 2016)

Ok cool dann musst dir mal Strava holen, bissle auf Zeit Fahren. 
Strippe ist echt nice, bist mit dem Shapeshifter zufrieden?
Ich Fahre ein Frx 13 im enduro umbau (noch net fertig) und ein Dhx 14 im Eigenaufbau.


----------



## Micha382 (14. März 2016)

Strava hab ich - muss mal die Strecke auf Zeit fahren 
Bin noch nicht viel mit dem SS gefahren, hab das Rad erst knapp 2 Monate.


----------



## FramecrushR (14. März 2016)

Wie heißt du bei strava?


----------



## Micha382 (14. März 2016)

Schau mal nach Michael Englert


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FramecrushR (14. März 2016)

Strava will momentan nicht , am Donnerstag bin ich am Trail zwischen halb 4 und 6... kannst ja mal vorbei schauen


----------



## Micha382 (15. März 2016)

Ok da muss ich mal schauen, aber im Normalfall arbeite ich da noch


----------



## lagotrail (8. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,

ich bin auch aus dem Main-Tauber Kreis und würde gerne wissen ob es hier nim Forum noch aktive Fahrer aus der Region gibt.?

Viele Grüße


----------

